# Wade Fishing Locations - Bolivar or other places



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking for locations to wade fish without a boat. I grew up fishing the surf and east bay. Haven't had time fish in a long time. Everything has changed and my old locations seemed to have been built over. If there are good locations other than east bay I am open to suggestions.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

The south shoreline of west bay has numerous places to wade. Google is your friend. Good Luck


----------

